# N or HOn3 for coffee table layout?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to build a diorama into a coffee table. I was originally going to run n gauge... but then I found out about HOn3. Now I'm curious if I could run HOn3 in the narrow 11" radius turns I'll need for this layout. It'd be nice to have the larger locomotives and rolling stock, it'd make for a much more visible centerpiece.

Charles.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

There has been articles about this in Model Railroader. Ya may wanna try HOn30, which is narrow gauge HO that runs on N scale track.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I am running N scale in a custom built coffee table. I know that HOn30 would not fit in my little layout. It would be an awfully short run and very tight on the sides!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Have you even considered Z scale? It's even smaller than N scale, and would leave you more room for your diorama. I'm an N scale guy personally so would go that route, but Z scale is an option, although it's an expensive one.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I really like the HOn30 idea too... Would make for an interesting layout that would be easier on the eyes.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

If you were doing a logging / mining themed diorama, HOn3 all the way, so much choice in those styles... But otherwise I think N would be the go.


----------

